# 2006 GTO low mileage value



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There is a 2006 GTO, 6 speed, black/black, with "less than 10k miles", going for sale at a private owners house.......I have read the other posts about value here, but the 10,000 miles part is what interests me. How about some input as to what I should pay for this alleged beauty.....:cheers Eric


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

If I wanted a certain combo, found it with < 10,000 miles, and it was in perfect shape - I would have zero issue paying $18 - 20,000 for it. For that money I'd want a solid service record and not a sign it was driven in Winter or beat on.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Eric Animal said:


> There is a 2006 GTO, 6 speed, black/black, with "less than 10k miles", going for sale at a private owners house.......I have read the other posts about value here, but the 10,000 miles part is what interests me. How about some input as to what I should pay for this alleged beauty.....:cheers Eric


Hedy Eric, I have seen some advertised here locally about 20K-21K low miles. I've seen some in the 18K as well with more miles. IMO 19K or so is not too bad for a 10k miler. Start low 18K and go up but more then 21K or so privately I'd really have to think on it. If you know the history of the car this a real bonus. Check Ebay for reference, some are asking 23K or so. Dealers, Some want too much and they are not selling. 

Private owner IMO: 19-20K. Get the VIN and have a GMVIS run on it.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks fellas....just found out that the owner will be asking 25K for it. She supposedly turned down 22k last fall (foolish). The car belonged to her recently retired/deceased husband, so there is probably some sentimental "value" to her....I'll let you know what happens!! Eric


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

25 WOW. If she's not in a rush she might get 22, but I'd be shocked if she pulled more.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Me too...she should have taken the 22k in the fall.....but...buyers get spring fever....


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> There is a 2006 GTO, 6 speed, black/black, with "less than 10k miles", going for sale at a private owners house.......I have read the other posts about value here, but the 10,000 miles part is what interests me. How about some input as to what I should pay for this alleged beauty.....:cheers Eric


I paid $20,500 for a GTO with 10,000 miles on it (when I test drove it it had 9987)


----------

